# Happy birthday Kelly



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb:Happy birthday


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hope you sent him a card as he has not been on here for 3 months.

Here’s to absent friends :thumb:

This section is like the Carlsberg complaints room .....:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe he has been kidnapped by the local £5 wash guy from his local supermarket.?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> :thumb:Happy birthday


hey i dont care how old the message is 

Many thanks Bill,

Regards kelly


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kelly!


----------

